# Help! What sound system do I have and how does it work?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a USA Trains NW-2 that has a sound system built into it. Now here are soem questions and observations:
[*]The sound system is built into the fuel tank and speaker is the entire bottom of the tank.[*]On one side of the tank is what appears to be a volume control.[*]The bulk of the time the train starts to whistle after a few seconds of forward motion and continues to whistle while it runs.[*]Every now and then (especially when I reverse the engine) it clangs the bell. Now I have not been able to repeat this effect consistently.[*]From my understanding the sound units were factory installed (based upon their history).[/list] Ok, any ideas on what or how this thing operates?









Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what sound system is in the engine, but the symptoms sound familiar. Somewhere in the engine is a battery. When the battery is low, the whistle seems to blow constantly. If you are lucky, there is a charging plug somewhere on the engine, get the correct charger. If not you have two other choices: run the engine for several hours and put cotton in your ears, this should put a charge the battery, or most USAT engines have a motor switch, turn the motor off and set the engine on the track with power. This should charge the battery after several hours. If all else fails, replace the battery.

Chuck N


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chuck, 

Thanks for the input. The engine does have a motor switch. There is also what appears to be a plug behind the cab centered on the engine at the top of the rear stairs. Maybe that has something to do with it. Any idea of how it is supposed to work? 

Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is a round hole, then it is most likely where you plug in the battery charger. My engines with sound systems use a standard 6 volt charger. You can probably get a suitable charger at Radio Shack. Take the engine in to make sure the charger has the proper plug. If you can't find a charger, then just put it on the track with the lights on (this will let you see that you are getting power to the engine) and the motor off. Set the transformer to about 3/4 power. This will take at least 6 to 10 hours. If none of this works, you may have to buy a new battery.

Chuck N 

One other suggestion is to call Charles Ro and ask them (781-321-0090). They are the manufacturers for USA Trains. They should be able to answer all of your questions, and probably sell you a charger and a new battery if you need it.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all for the tips so far. I did try turning the motor off but interestingly enough the engine still want to run! Obviously someone miswired the engine. Does anyone have a diagram for the engine? 

Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich: 

I think that it is time to contact Charles Ro. 

The engine shouldn't run with the motor switch in the off position. 

Chuck


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chuck, 

Thanks for the great advise. I will call them on Monday. 

Rich


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep us informed! It would be nice to know what is wrong with your engine. It helps us all to know what was wrong and how it was fixed or at least improved. 

Chuck


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich[/b]
>There is also what appears to be a plug behind the cab centered on the 
>engine at the top of the rear stairs. [/b]
On a stock model, this is where you could connect an LGB style power pick-up 
for trailing car lights. [/b] 

The booklet advises AGAINST connecting two engines via this connector.[/b]

the_Other_Ray[/b]


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think USA put a sound system in that locomotive from the factory. Sounds like you have a Sierra sound system that the battery has gone dead. Short toots of the horn/whistle is a good indication of that. There are two rivets on the back which (from the factory) are connected to the pick up circuit, maybe the person that installed the system connected them to the charging circuit of the Sierra??? or is there a regular phono jack on the loco, which will take a charger6VDC tip +. Nick Jr


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For years, USAT has offered optional sound. I believe the reference is still on their web site. 

That said, without pictures, we cannot tell if it is from USAT or installed later. 

How about some pictures? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The USAT add says 'Optional Sound System Available' which is the same service as Aubins offers. They will install the sound system, Sierra or Phoenix, if you buy it from them + installation. If USAT would have installed it I am sure the Motor switch would still be functional. Only 4 screws hold the fuel tank on, or if you want to remove the whole shell only 4 hold that on also, I don't think you have to remove the cab. Post a pic and I'm sure someone can ID the unit. Nick Jr


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

I will take some pictures tonight and post them here! 

Rich


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This also could be a dallee system. I saw one of these in an NW2 before. Could not get it to even make a sound and I installed a new Battery in the system. Later RJD


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help so far.

Here are some pictures of the sound system (slightly fuzzy but you should get the idea):


 

 
The little knob on the side controls the volume. Now I let it run for about 3 hours the other night and it STILL wants to make the really cool diesel horn sound. 


If life was frustrating enough, now one of the trucks is making a grinding sound, so I believe it's time to order a new one. Any idea on how to take this engine apart? Does anyone have a good link to some visual directions for this?







Thanks

Rich


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, I just got lucky, my other NW-2 had a bad truck/motor (this is good luck?) Anyway, I check the wheel gears on the unit making the grinding noise and sure enough they were worn out. So I simply stole the wheel gears from the dead unit and put them into the main NW-2 and now all is well (at least with the first unit - I'll still have to order a new truck/motor for the second unit but now at least it's only one!). 

Now that being said I am still figuring out the sound! 
Rich


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If that is a nw2 cow or calf, I used to collect them in one or a couple of the boxes Ro offered a sound system don't remember the price but it was cost effective if the sound was good, but upon inquiring about it that was a couple of years ago they told me they quit making them and were no longer available anymore, so I suspect it is one of those for the nw2's. A guy you might get in touch with is Al Kramer of the old San Val trains he is still on e bay as Ana.Kramer just look up track leveling guides in aristo, or switches they are the best any one of his auctions, will let you email him a question just ask him I'll bet he knows about that system. The Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you take the 4 screws out of the tank and turn it over and take a picture we can tell you what you have, im thinking it might be a P and H system but need to see the board, also you can order replacement wheels from USA for the loco you dont need to replace whole truck....9.99 a pr.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 28 Aug 2009 10:02 PM 
Chuck, 

Thanks for the input. The engine does have a motor switch. There is also what appears to be a plug behind the cab centered on the engine at the top of the rear stairs. Maybe that has something to do with it. Any idea of how it is supposed to work? 

Rich Hi Rich.. I have one NW-2 and it does not come with a sound sys... It has a switch for it and space for a spk. for it to go in the fuel tank.. 

On the back of the cab is a two pin plug that is a muting plug for a calif unit. Its not a changing plug.. 
On the front of the Eng is a handle on the Radiator that lifts up.. In side is 3 slide switches. One for Motor, one for Smoke and one for Lights.. 
It sould like you may have a Sierra sound unit.. Look around for toggle switches around the fuel tank.. Should be an off and on switch and a Vol. control switch.. 
Maybe a changing plug somewhere around the fuel tank.. 
I install Serria sound sys for yrs and that the most logital place to put the switches. 
Also, if left not charged for a long time most likey the batt needs to be replaced and that is in the Eng. compartment with the sound unit.. 

Hood front panel... 









More photos..
Muting two hole plug
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...853022.JPG

Radiator Swithc access door. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...853023.JPGhttp://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...853024.JPG

Sound board Switches on Full tank on mine. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...853025.JPG

Charging plug on mine.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...853026.JPG

Eng. side view. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...853027.JPG

Hope this helps..Noel


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

You need to open the thing up and take some pictures of the actual sound board. It can probably be identified then.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought i said that too.... HE HE HE


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 06 Sep 2009 02:33 PM 
Not sure why my puter is dubl posting?? but like others have said ...Need to open it up and see what sound sys. is in there..


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, so it looks like I will have to open it up, so, does anyone have nice pictures of how to open it up without me wrecking the unit in the process? By the way, the ONLY control my sound system has is the volume control on the side, no charging plug, etc. 

Rich


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 07 Sep 2009 01:47 PM 
Ok, so it looks like I will have to open it up, so, does anyone have nice pictures of how to open it up without me wrecking the unit in the process? By the way, the ONLY control my sound system has is the volume control on the side, no charging plug, etc. 

Rich 

Rich... Before you go to the trouble of opening it up.. Try few thing first....Just a suggestion.

Ck. with a flshlight and see if there is a spk. in the fuel tank.

If so........Turn the motor and smoke switch off that are located in the front/radiator panel..

Leave the lights on and put on a track for about 2 min. or so with around 3/4 throttle voltage to the tracks . Sound should start up if it there. You said you may have a vol. Switch, Move it to one side or othere a few time to see if sound will get louder. You should hear the eng. sound running if it works and if it was set up that way.. 

If so and you hear the Eng. sound card running...... Turn track voltage off after a few min's. and see if sound sys. keeps running...It may run for a min. or so.

It may a later verson sound sys. and have a recharabe cap in it. Don't need batt. or anything else then.. It will in a min. trun it self off.

If it dosen't work that way, ya.... you have to open it up. Just take your time with all of the screws after you trun Eng. up side down on some towels or something soft to hold it like a saddle..

It is a tight fit so you have to do some light prying to one end to get it to come up.. Watch the springs on the door as they are screwed to the door and Cab floor/frame. The springs hold the doors closed.. I messed up one of mine.. Cab is screwed to the Eng. shell so try to take it off in one pc.. Not a easy job to take apart.. 

They must of have little men at the factroy that craw in side the Eng. cab to put screws in them.. They wouldn't send me any guys when I started to work on mine.. laf.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Noelw, 

The motor switch has no effect on the motors, they run all the time! (figures) The sound starts immediately and continures until it drives me and the neighbors absolutely insane as it NEVER stops blowing it's horn! 

I did turn the volume to 0 and let it run for three hours, still acts the same. The speaker is visable (see the second page of this post for details). 

Rich


----------

